# My "OMG I just discovered Ebay" Haul



## mae13 (Apr 3, 2010)

Ok, obviously I knew about ebay. But as an unrepentant makeup-aholic, I figured that I should avoid it for the sake of my wallet and my sanity.

Sadly, a friend recently enabled me.

This is the result.







All wonderfully new, unused and super cheap.


----------



## blusherie (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow! That's a lot of stuff! Enjoy!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 3, 2010)

stila palletes look yummy


----------



## Leigh-Cheri (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh my! So many lovely goodies! :O


----------



## gemmel06 (Apr 4, 2010)

Hope you enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and yes ebay can be addictive.


----------



## Alliebunni (Apr 5, 2010)

Awesome! eBay stole my soul. I must stay away!


----------



## StarrySim (Apr 5, 2010)

LOL I know alllll about ebay hauls.  I recently went on a smashbox binge - and I don't even like Smashbox!  Ebay does that to me, somehow... Anyway, I ended up with SB brushes and halo powder, still waiting for them to arrive.  I almost bought the Muse palette as well, but lucky for my wallet I ended up swapping for it instead.

I spy the Too Faced Tropical Truffle palette!  I got this at 50% off when The Bay was clearing out TF.  I love it, I wear it all the time.


----------



## BlairW. (Apr 9, 2010)

Awesome stuff! Enjoy!


----------



## michieme (Apr 23, 2010)

Wonderful haul I hope you enjoy it all


----------



## Susanne (Apr 23, 2010)

Enjoy!


----------



## krystaj (Apr 25, 2010)

And what a beautiful , wonderful result it is!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 29, 2010)

Cool! I havent done a haul in such a long time!


----------



## peachsuns (May 1, 2010)

Great haul!


----------



## kimmy (May 1, 2010)

i love enablers.


----------



## TwiggyPop (May 9, 2010)

Just be cautious when buying any MAC products, a lot of them are fakes


----------



## xsunshiine (May 13, 2010)

wow u lucked out!! hope u have fun with ur new goodies


----------



## raynebeau2 (Sep 26, 2010)

awesome haul


----------



## equiworks (Sep 26, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## nunu (Sep 26, 2010)

Great haul!


----------



## Charmmy (Oct 6, 2010)

Great ebay haul! I just bought my naked palette on ebay but I want moremoremore
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## standardseries (Oct 6, 2010)

Very very nice!!  Enjoy your new goodies =)


----------



## juicycouture328 (Oct 8, 2010)

Congrats, thats a lot of nice stuff. Hey, is that Smashbox Soft Lights? If so, lemme know how it works out for you. Also, I love ebay for makeup products even though most people don't. Don't get me wrong, I am wary of the fakes but there are certain sellers who don't sell any fakes at all. nice haul


----------



## PhuongyBaby (Oct 9, 2010)

Great Haul!


----------



## slowdownbaby (Oct 10, 2010)

lots of stilla stuff, nice


----------



## xKiKix (Oct 10, 2010)

wow great haul! hope you have fun with those wonderful palettes.


----------



## Tobimaru (Oct 13, 2010)

yummy, yummy, nice haul! stila palettes are awesome.


----------



## Chupla (Oct 13, 2010)

wow looks like a lot of fun !


----------



## macgagalip (Oct 21, 2010)

those stila palettes looks pretty nice!!


----------



## Adnegveill35 (Oct 27, 2010)

great haul! enjoy all your new goodies


----------



## Rapunzelle (Oct 28, 2010)

Wowza! Wonderful goodies!!!


----------



## KaylaDMakeup (Nov 1, 2010)

This is great


----------



## mhlupic (Nov 8, 2010)

very nice...enjoy!!


----------

